# Alu Pista for around town fixie??



## tswei (Dec 15, 2008)

Would the Merckx Alu Pista make a good all around fix for a first time fix gear rider??

Or would it be too radical and unstable for around town?

Geo is here:


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

Is it even drilled for a brake? The Merckx pista was designed for the track, with geometry to match. Personally, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*it's a track bike*

best kept on the track
I wouldn't suggest for a new fixie rider as their townie


----------

